# Rest In Peace our little angels



## Parkinson Farms (Nov 18, 2011)

Director Jenny, my mom's NZ/ Dutch Cross doe kindled 11/17/11 to 6 kits. Unfortunatly she kindled early in the morning when everyone was asleep and she didn't use the nest box (we don't know why she didn't this time but she didn't). None of the kits made it. I feel so bad.  Jenny has been looking everywhere for her lost babies and my mom is depressed. I wish I had just stayed up to keep an eye on Jenny. However I can't change it now. It's hard even though I didn't see them alive I still feel sad.  

R.I. P. 

Little Angels

You weren't here long, but you will be missed forever.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 18, 2011)

:rainbow:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh how sad for you. I was all excited for you when you said that Jenny was nesting.... Again so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 18, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your lost bunnies. I can't even imagine-that kind of excitement and then losing them so suddenly.


----------



## JimD (Nov 20, 2011)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry.


----------

